# 1st time on here... Hello!



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, this is my 1st time on here but my hubby and I are starting our 1st round of ICSI on jan 10th so thought I would come on here to talk to others who are going through the same thing....

Not too sure about all of the abbreviations you all seem to be using but I am sure I'll get the hang of it!

So, a bit about me... I am 30 been with my hubby 12 yrs, neither of us have any kids. Next week will be our 1st try of ICSI.... I had my Fallopian tubes removed last yr.... That's pretty much it I guess!!!

Not too sure what to expect from the injections next week... We are having our treatment at the Hewitt Centre at the Liverpool Womens Hospital.


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello Mrs Mouse  
Welcome to FF, I'm fairly new to this too!!
I have just finished my 1st try at ICSI & find out my result on 5 Jan  
I was scared about the injections, However i didn't think they were actually that bad.... My Hubby injection-ed me everynight (I think he liked to feel involved)
My treatment has been at Seacroft in Leeds they have been very good!
We have been trying to conceive since 2006 & it has been hard for us both, I am 23 (in Feb) my hubby is 28. We have been together 5 years. 
I hope to keep in touch with you & wish you all the luck in the world   x


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Little-Lee... It's great to know there are people on here who are going through the same thing. 

We were trying some about 2004.... Took me a while to build up the courage to go to the docs... No it's full steam ahead for next wk!! 

We are doing out treatment at the Liverpool Womens. How have you found yours then?


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi!
I have found the treatment pretty stressful, spent a lot of time feeling down & crying (but I'm a negative person anyway)
It's worked out that i have taken just over a week off work altogether with the days i have been off so its not really been that bad!!
keep me informed how you get on & good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I will keep everything crossed for you for the 5th x

Was your time off for the EC?


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

I had EC on a Thursday & took the following day off too (get weekends off anyway)
Most of the appointments were before EC as I had to go a few times for an internal scan to see if my ovaries were growing!!


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

It's mad.... I am nervous but excited about the 10th.... Bit nervous too about work... They don't know anything about all this and as a small company won't be thrilled at the idea of me getting pregnant!!!


----------



## walds23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello girls, Would like to wish you both lots of luck with treatment and results, i hope all goes well.
We are starting ICSI this year hopefully in the summer, so nervous and a bit confused.
Was wondering if you could help, the nurse told me 2 months before the treatment i need to have 3 blood tests on certain days of my period can't work out if its 2nd,3rd,4th day or 1st,2nd,3rd. I just dont understand, can you make sense of it all?
xx


----------



## natmillie (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Mrs Mouse, I am new to this as well so not too sure how all this works but will probably get the hang of it eventually.
I'm down regging at the moment using the nasal spray.  So disgusting... It didn't effect me at all for the first week but now i'm spotty, neurotic,.bad tempered, back ache that would floor an elephant and abdo pains that stop me in my tracks.  I was 10 days late for my period so was freaking out about that as I wasn't sure about the repercussions of not having a bleed but it came.  I have my scan on Wed so hopefully start stim injections after that.
Sorry a bit about me, married with two lovely children 8 and 11 from a previous marriage.  I was sterilised after my 2nd but my new hubby has no children so it was the least I could do to try and give him a child as he is such a great stepdad.  I'm old!!!!39 he's 37 no other probs.  Having treatment in Cheltenham and Oxford.
Is anyone else out there at the same stage as me?


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi natmillie 

1st back at work today   

Getting my drugs delivered tomorrow then into LWH on mon to start... Sorry you haven't been feeling too great  

How did your scan go today?


----------



## natmillie (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Mrs Mouse
I can't believe it, I have a cyst the size of an egg on one ovary and a smaller one on the other.  No wonder I was in so much pain, there was me thinking i'd done my back in!
Anyway got to go to Oxford tomorrow to have it aspirated and they will tell me if I can continue to stim drugs this week or wait.
Very annoying and hugely time consuming! Can't wait to fight the traffic, just to add to the stress.
How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh my god!! How do you feel? Really hope it goes ok for you in Oxford today. Be thinking of you. Fingers crossed all will be ok for the drugs.

Where are you having your treatment?

I am ok thanks. Just waiting for the drugs to be delivered, should be before half 12.... 

Not in the mood for work today at all!!!

Is this your first try at ivf? X


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Mrs Mouse,

Juist to let know we got a BFN yesterday so going to have to start all over again.
Felt down but now trying to look forward & keep strong.
x


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah mate. I am so so sorry. Stay positive chick, thinking of you xxx


----------



## natmillie (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I had the cyst aspirated today and it was a breeze.  They were fantastic  in Oxford and it was so easy, in and out in 2 hours and they put me under so I didn't know a thing.
It was a huge cyst but when I woke up I had instant relief from the pain I was in.  Taking it easy today and probably back to work tomorrow.
Interestingly, and I think anyone should take note of this: I was the only one who had a real handle on where I was in my cycle! I told them I started AF on 31st but they didn't seem to remember and they were going to put me on injections to continue down regging me.  I then had to tell them I was still bleeding and asked if it was totally necessary to inject.  After a few minutes consulting someone else they decided I could continue sniffing till Wednesday until I have another blood test to see if my E levels were lower (currently 200 need to get to 70) 
Moral of this is do your research and keep on top of what they are saying.
Did your drugs arrive?  Take it step at a time it's easy just got to be patient and not get too neurotic about it.
By the way...accupuncture, brilliant.
Let me know how you get on.  I'm satelliting with Cheltenham, where are you?  Yes this is my first and only go at IVF so hopefully it will work.


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah so pleased that's all done and dusted for you, and top news that you felt relief instantly!! Top news!!!

Yeah drugs arrived... All good... I have managed to push the lid on the sharps bin on tight!! Doh!!! That thing ain't budging!!! Only thing is, there are needles inside!! What a muppet!!! It did give me and DH a proper giggle fit though! Only had the stuff two hours and I managed to lock half of it up!! 

To be fair, I am feeling pretty chilled about the whole thing... Don't really know what to expect and I don't stress too easily... The consultant even commented that we both seem pretty calm   to be honest, we have had a long time to get used to all this.  We started trying after we got married in 2002, nothing happened but I was only young (22 when I got married) so we didn't go to the docs till about 2005 ish... We could of started ivf a lot sooner but I lost my job blah blah blah and we always felt 'now isn't great timing'.  I am 30 now and as I have had both  tubes out here we are! It's all good..  

So your 1st go too then... Both the same... Top little journey though.



That's a bit mad that they were gonna make u inject when it wasn't needed?! Good for you for calling them on it!

We are doing our treatment at the Hewitt centre within Liverpool Womens hospital. Going in mon to go through how to administer the  drugs and it's all systems go!!

Do you get one or two lots of treatment in your area?

Hel x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Mrs Mouse!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I see you have found the Merseyside board. I hope the lovely ladies there can give you some advice on how things work at your clinic. As far as those abbreviations are concerned, they are quite easy once you get the hang of them! The What Every New Member Needs To Know thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site, as well as some of those common abbreviations ~ CLICK HERE

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

A Rough Guide To IVF ~ CLICK HERE (This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilisation, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilise by themselves)

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the link for the January/February thread ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I will have everything crossed that this cycle works for you!             

Sue


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah sue, thanks so much, that was a lovely reply and really helpful! 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Mrs Mouse said:


> Ah sue, thanks so much, that was a lovely reply and really helpful!
> 
> Where abouts are you?


I am in The Netherlands, near the German border (married a Dutchie, couldn't find any decent men in UK!  ).

Sue


----------



## Mrs Mouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah, the ex pat life eh?! I lived in the middle east with my parents for 15 yrs....

Are you doing treatment over there?

Going in for my drug apt at half two today then start the injections this week.... Can't remember the day now I had so much to take in!!!! Blimey it's all very close now?!


----------



## Little-Lee (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Mrs Mouse

How are you? I haven't spoken to you in a long time  
xxx


----------

